# Under The Rainbow Bridge~



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Sadly, Ace has passed away. I don't know what from, but the same symptoms also occurred with my female that died last week. I will miss Ace and his tininess and little always hungry personality. Much love to Ace from his companions Spike and Stu. 

R.I.P


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sad I love Bettas with personality.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss Make sure you don't share any equipment between them and your other bettas. I hope your other bettas doing good and don't have any symptoms. 
I would try to find out what happened to your boy and girl just so you know and prevent it from happening with your other fish.
How big is your tank and how much water changes you do? What the symptoms they had?
Also sometimes live plants can carry disease so if you have live plants always quarantine them for a few weeks in the water with NO conditioner.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I did a 100% water change after he died, and he didn't die within the tank, I put him in a cup in the tank so he would be heated. Here are some general stats for you anyway:

Water Changes: 100% once every week, sometimes a 50% and a 100% per week.

Around a 10 Gallon Tank in size. 

Both the male and female had the same symptoms, breathing heavily at the top of the water, then would float back down a little bit. Ace would lie still though and i'd have to triple check to make sure that he wasn't dead earlier on. Those were the only symptoms.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How long they had those symptoms? Did it happened right after you change the water? Where they in the same tank? You sure you didn't forget water conditioner? Do you acclimate them when you do 100% water changes. 
Is your other betta has any symptoms?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

His symptoms lasted around 27 hours. It gradually worsened as time went on. I hadn't changed the water for around four days, so it wasn't that. I added water conditioner and some stress coat to the tank before that though because I have a tailbiter. Are you supposed to combine the two? And yes, I did acclimate them. At the moment, my others have no other symptoms.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry not sure what happened but i was trying to find post, don't remember where i saw it, that someone wrote about unknown disease which affect betta and they die within 24 hrs . If i will find it i will post it for you. I am curious myself. No one could figure out what it was and how to treat if because fish died fast. Sorry I just hope that your other bettas will not get infected ....Your water parameters are good looks like you do everything right. I do the same actually...
I just would be extra careful and watch them and if you think they have any symptoms make post or let me know i was talking to a few people on the forum that are very knowledgeable so we can ask them to help. So you can let you know if you will have problem and i will direct you to someone.

Do you have any fish medications at home just in case you need it? I like natural methods with aquarium and epsom salt but i think in this situation you need strong medications. I always have medications and salt at home as emergency kit.

Also be very careful if you ever put live plants in the tank. I am personally using home plants. But i read a lot of people on the forum wrote that plants can carry disease. So always quarantine plants for a few weeks in the water with NO conditioner. Some plants for example wisteria will die, and sword and java fern will live.

About tail bitter i have one of my betta bite his tail As soon as it grow back it bites it every about 3 -4 month. I don't use stress coat i just using Prime and i do 100% water changes. His tail heals pretty fast. But i think stress coat good idea, it replenishes his slime coat.


----------



## SurprisinglyFemale (Sep 17, 2012)

Is 100% water change supposed to be normal? I do 15% every Friday and 25% the first day of every month? I thought that changing 100% would ruin your tanks nitrogen cycle and would have to start all over again?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

My tank, since it's divided dosn't have a cycle. 

I have Stresscoat and IAL if you count those ass medicines. My plants have been in the tank for over three months now, so I don't think it's that. His tail is growing in really nicely too. I'm unsure though weather putting both Water Conditioner and Stress Coat in is affecting the fish though...


----------

